# plumbing lic study guide



## Donahue756 (Feb 25, 2012)

has anybody used the plumbing licensing study guide second edition 
by mc graw hill, am finding alot of wrong answers in here. like

Q: The drainage piping that extends from the trap of a fixture to a point of connection with another drain pipe is called a :

a. trap arm
b. horizontal stack
c. fixture drain 


ill tell you the answer in a little bit


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What state are you in? I found this book very informative.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This is also an excellent book.


----------



## Donahue756 (Feb 25, 2012)

am in Ohio and transferring to Utah they use IPC. Am finding this study guide has a mix of upc, ipc, and nspc. What a mind twister


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I highly recommend those (2) books. In my opinion, the plumbing trade is too vast to try and 'wing it' on the state exam. 

Even if a person has been in the trade for a good number of years, he'll be weak in some area and need at least brushing up.


----------



## Donahue756 (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks Tommy ill look in too them


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

While most people think the answer is A including myself, the correct answer is C.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

In Canada the answer is a


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Donahue756 said:


> has anybody used the plumbing licensing study guide second edition
> by mc graw hill, am finding alot of wrong answers in here. like
> 
> Q: The drainage piping that extends from the trap of a fixture to a point of connection with another drain pipe is called a :
> ...


Fixture Drain is the correct answer


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Just study definitions from ipc. They shouldn't ask you any def. that are not in book. Forget all other definitions. Don't even look at them. Then, take a study course . Throw that shiit you are reading in trash. Don't even waste your time on books like that. 

Get correct answers the first time. Tests are too expensive and the trade is too important to go to the test and second guess yourself cause you were confused . 

Leave them study books for the diys.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

justin said:


> Just study definitions from ipc. They shouldn't ask you any def. that are not in book. Forget all other definitions. Don't even look at them. Then, take a study course . Throw that shiit you are reading in trash. Don't even waste your time on books like that.
> 
> Get correct answers the first time. Tests are too expensive and the trade is too important to go to the test and second guess yourself cause you were confused .
> 
> Leave them study books for the diys.


I somewhat agree. I did a lot of study guides and what they did do for me is make me research the code book which help me alot. It's good that he is questioning a study guide. That means he is reading his code book. 

There won't be anything on your test, that won't be in the code book. So I do agree, don't take the study guides to the bank, but they will help him get into the code book easier than just picking it up and reading it.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

house plumber said:


> While most people think the answer is A including myself, the correct answer is C.


I thought a fixture drain was the drain installed for the fixture like a tubular p trap.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Round here the answer is a. Who cares what that book says


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Maybe that book is for the united plumbing code. :blink::laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No I use UPC


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No I use UPC



UPC in Texas? All I ever used was IPC.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Tspb goes by both IPC and UPC the test is designed for both


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You guys really make this stuff harder than it has to be.

*IPC Definition.*
*FIXTURE DRAIN:* The drain from the trap of a fixture to a junction with any other drain pipe.

*UPC Definition.*
*FIXTURE DRAIN:* The drain from the trap of a fixture to the junction of that drain with any other drain pipe.

Apparently it does not matter if a state is under the IPC or UPC, the answer is "c".

As far as study guides go, I honestly don't get the point. If the test is to verify knowledge of a given code book, would it not be best for that code and it's associated commentary be the appropriate study guide?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Damit biz. I really needed to be rite today. Why you got to show me up Lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Damit biz. I really needed to be rite today. Why you got to show me up Lol


I tried to not to make it too harsh. After all, I have to be nice to you. Not everybody gets prime real estate on the Biz Board.


----------



## Donahue756 (Feb 25, 2012)

yep the book said A but am using IPC so its c. Am just using it as a refresher 
but ill stick to the code book and the flash cards.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Answer here is fixture drain ... IPC Code and NYC Code

Is there even a definition for trap arm in the book don't have the code in front of me , but I don't think so.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

My advice is if you can, try to find someone who is hosting a prep-course. Usually they are former inspector's or plumbers who have decades of experience. I do not know what it will cost you, but usually they range from $550- $1000 bucks. It will be the best money you spend towards your career. The prep course will give you a fair shot at passing. Books are ok, but depending on how tough your state exam is, they may not be enough to get you ready. Just trying to help, and good luck!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Just keep going through the code book till you have it down. I switched from UPC to IPC when I moved so I hit the books everyday for a month and had no problem.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow !! 500 to a 1000 . I would of payed that in a heartbeat . I believe it cost now about 3500 not counting the books you need for our close book test . A class is well worth the money ...


----------



## Donahue756 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone ill see what i can find out am just trying to get a refresher


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

swedishcharm21 said:


> My advice is if you can, try to find someone who is hosting a prep-course. Usually they are former inspector's or plumbers who have decades of experience. I do not know what it will cost you, but usually they range from $550- $1000 bucks. It will be the best money you spend towards your career. The prep course will give you a fair shot at passing. Books are ok, but depending on how tough your state exam is, they may not be enough to get you ready. Just trying to help, and good luck!


 






I will respectfully disagree with going to a prep course. 

I personally know (5) guys who paid the money, went to the prep course (usually over 2-weekends) then went and sat for the FL state master's exam. All (5) failed the first time!! 

I, on the other hand, did not have the money to go to classes. I learned how to do the isometric drawings at home, and I passed on my first try. I am in no way tooting my own horn, just illustrating the point that spending $1000.00 on a prep course, in my humble opinion, is not worth the money. If you're dedicated to getting your license, and put forth the effort to study, I mean really study, you'll pass on your own.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I will respectfully disagree with going to a prep course.
> 
> I personally know (5) guys who paid the money, went to the prep course (usually over 2-weekends) then went and sat for the FL state master's exam. All (5) failed the first time!!
> 
> I, on the other hand, did not have the money to go to classes. I learned how to do the isometric drawings at home, and I passed on my first try. I am in no way tooting my own horn, just illustrating the point that spending $1000.00 on a prep course, in my humble opinion, is not worth the money. If you're dedicated to getting your license, and put forth the effort to study, I mean really study, you'll pass on your own.


I agree with Tommy. If you are committed to learning the information, it is much better to do your own research and learn the info yourself. Personally, I learn a lot more when I read the info and do my own studying and it also stays with me longer. Also the two books recommended earlier in the thread are great.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I will respectfully disagree with going to a prep course.
> 
> I personally know (5) guys who paid the money, went to the prep course (usually over 2-weekends) then went and sat for the FL state master's exam. All (5) failed the first time!!
> 
> I, on the other hand, did not have the money to go to classes. I learned how to do the isometric drawings at home, and I passed on my first try. I am in no way tooting my own horn, just illustrating the point that spending $1000.00 on a prep course, in my humble opinion, is not worth the money. If you're dedicated to getting your license, and put forth the effort to study, I mean really study, you'll pass on your own.


That's where I learned my isometric drawings too.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I will respectfully disagree with going to a prep course.
> 
> I personally know (5) guys who paid the money, went to the prep course (usually over 2-weekends) then went and sat for the FL state master's exam. All (5) failed the first time!!
> 
> I, on the other hand, did not have the money to go to classes. I learned how to do the isometric drawings at home, and I passed on my first try. I am in no way tooting my own horn, just illustrating the point that spending $1000.00 on a prep course, in my humble opinion, is not worth the money. If you're dedicated to getting your license, and put forth the effort to study, I mean really study, you'll pass on your own.


Did it ever cross your mind that those two guys out of thousands who passed were maybe a little slow?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

house plumber said:


> That's where I learned my isometric drawings too.


That's makes Tommy a very good teacher. :laughing:


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I took the phcc super combo course for my study guide I passed the exam with a 92


----------

